# Chaos raptors conversion idea



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all. I was thinking about including a 5-6 men raptor squad in my list for fun games. Since i don't like the looks of the finecast raptors that GW is currently selling (plus, it is hard to re arrange the arms if you want specific weapons), i was thinking of converting some berserkers in a more dynamic pose like they were flying, maybe changing theyr heads with something that could help to pick 'em apart form other marines.

The big question is the jumpacks: i think the jump packs that come with the loyalist assault marines look too hi tech and...well, too loyalist for csm. I have briefly considered to purchase some pre heresy forgeworld jump packs, but i'm not 100% sure about it. So i thought of a crazy idea: attaching the chaos rhino's havoc launchers to the back of the guys instead of they'r regular backpack. 

What do you guys think? I would have gladly posted some wip's but i don't have my models with me right now and i'll have to wait some weeks to get back home and start playing with the parts. But i think that the havoc launchers well fit the idea of a crude, ancient yet effective jetpack, in pure csm fashion. My main concern is that it may look somewhat clumsy. I just don't want the guys to look ridiculous (somebody said ork stormboyz?  ).

Thanks for your feedback:biggrin:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the havoc launchers are a bit thin and long to use as jump pack jets. Unless you can bulk them up a bit which may be difficult without making it look unrealistic, I dont think it would be that easy. Rather than buying from forgeworld if you do decide to go for the pre heresy ones, I highly reccomend Chapter house. 

Their heresy era jump packs are great quality with a decent price as well. have a look: http://chapterhousestudios.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=85_131&product_id=69

Just an idea


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just to be clear, i am talking about those havoc launchers, not individual missile launchers . I was planning on removing the support and just using the 6 launching pipes


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah I see. Those could defenitely work, but I would maybe put some pipes or plates or something to show that they are not just havoc launchers ^^ you might also want to make sure it does not look like there is still any missiles inside the tubes


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hrmm, I don't think that'd really work for me.

You could always consider converting Sanguinary Guard Jump packs, not using the wings, and even using the Havoc pieces as turbines on those?


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

@alasdair: Yes, i was thinking about carving out the warheads or filling the holes with some kind of grids/vents, and adding some guitar strings connecting the whole thing to the body

@TheKingElessar: that would be a great idea too, even if it would also mean a lot more of work. If i go for that, i'm thinking of attaching a missile tube on each side of the reactor instead of the wings, like they were some kind of exhaust/boosters...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Havoc Launchers could work well even without additional grebbling.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Raptors are fun, not nearly as effective as they were in the last codex, but cool none the less.

I think the chapter house versions are a good bet - they look a Lot like the original GW flight packs from the rogue trader era, and this definitely looked clunkier than the new ones.

MaxMini also offers a few patterns of replacement jump packs.
MaxMini jump packs

I think the havoc launchers are going to end up looking too bulky and take over the model. They'll extend the size of the model in an unusual direction for a marine and change how they look, not for the better.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

For Chaos, I like these jump packs a bit better from MaxMini:

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=154


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Use possessed wings! They look awesome!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you thought about the Mk4 or Mk5 Assault Marines from Forge World? The Mk5 look suitably chaosy...

And if you did want to use the Sanguinary Guard Jump pack idea as Elessar suggested, this would be justified as they are based on the Mk4 jump packs by the looks of it, so perfectly justified as Heresy era tech.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

wow that's a lot of inputs, thanks everyone. Maybe i'll consider trying a mix of forgeworld and minimax ones, so that every man in the squad has a different design of backpack, making them look like a band of psychotic scavengers that has been stealing and rigging together equippement for millennia.
Also: does anyone knows when the new miniatures for csm are coming? i heard some rumors about some new "assault berserkers" or something like that...maybe they're worth waiting...


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are some ideas.































































































































Here's a nice tutorial for these home made packs.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I keep raptors around for fun games too. If I can find my things, I will post pictures of the conversions I have done. I used a combination of Khorne berzerkers, assault marines and some nurgle stuff.

The berzerkers work great for making raptors. They all look fluid and moving. I just don't like the heads and replaced those, along with removing all the khorne marks. The havoc launchers I don't think would look right as a jump pack. The two cylinders are too close together (unless you are going to use the entire piece together) and it would probably look awkward. 

Anyways, that is my .02 cents. Now I have to go dig through my boxes and find my things


----------

